# Newbie Tutorial: How to type a message in ur desired language using Microsoft word?



## sridatta (Nov 15, 2006)

This is an eyecatching tweak for ppl who would like to have some Hindi text in their signatures or who would like to scrap wishes in hindi. If you wanna type a message in Telugu/Hindi or some other desired language.. Here is the way!! _No third party software is needed_. This is all stuff to do with Microsoft word  . Lemme demonstrate how to get text in Hindi.

Open *Microsoft word *and select *Symbol* in insert menu. Select font as *Mangal* and subset as *Devanagiri*. Here u find all the characters that are required to type any alphabet.

Suppose if you want to type "अपुन अच्छा लडका है" Insert the following symbols in the order. Neglect + and <> signs. I just placed it for seperation.

अ + प + ु +न <> अ + च + ् + छ + ा + ल + ड + क + ा  <> ह +  ै

While typing the characters, you will observe the related characters merging themselves. After typing the required message, just copy and paste the characters wherever you want. Soon after u paste the message.. u may notice blank squares appearing instead of message (in Googletalk window for example).. Dont worry.. The tweak works after you save it/send it.

If u wanna have ur profile name of Orkut in Hindi... U can do the similar thing... Just type the text in microsoft word. Edit your profile and paste the text there... You can also send the messages in Google Talk or Yahoo IMs.

Similarly.. use Gautami font for Telugu and Tunga font for Kannada. You should download Unicode fonts for other languages to enable this feature...

There are editors available which will do the same work for you. But, for small messages, this is useful.


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for this information ...

*ಈಗ ನನಗೆ ಕನ್ನಡದಲ್ಲಿ ಬರೆಯಲು ಸಾಧ್ಯವಾಗುತ್ತದೆ !!!*


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice tut.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 15, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Good tip  You get a +ve rep from me for this


----------



## sridatta (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanx all...  for the compliments.
@Tuxfan - Special thanx for the reputation.. 

@Kl_Ravi - You mean to say "Now it is possible for me to write in kannada" right ??


----------



## blueshift (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks sridatta.
reps from me too.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 15, 2006)

thnx buddy for sharing it


----------



## anandk (Nov 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## n2casey (Nov 15, 2006)

Thx friend for a nice tute.
Repu added.


----------



## sridatta (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanx all again...


----------



## thiru918 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice tut buddy


----------



## Bancho (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Newbie Tutorial: How to type a message in ur desired language using Microsoft wor*

this is very nice tip for me


----------



## Anurag A (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Newbie Tutorial: How to type a message in ur desired language using Microsoft wor*

Hi dear,

Thanx for the info !

if there is any way to rename a folder in Hindi without changing window's default font ?


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Mar 2, 2007)

really a very cool n USEFUL tip . Thnx


----------



## sridatta (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Newbie Tutorial: How to type a message in ur desired language using Microsoft wor*



			
				Anurag A said:
			
		

> Hi dear,
> 
> Thanx for the info !
> 
> if there is any way to rename a folder in Hindi without changing window's default font ?


I dont think windows will allow special characters in file name.. I will try to check out whether it is compatible with Unicode fonts...


----------



## salils (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice work.........
of great help to me


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice Find and thnx 4 sharing it


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 3, 2007)

the same thing i used to do using "Character Map" which can be found at : start > All Programs > Accessories > System tools > Character Map  
... doin this for the past 3 years!! 
anyways.. thanks for the info!


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice tut, but how you guys are posting the indian fonts in here on the forum, 

how....how??


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 3, 2007)

बहुत आसान है|
*ಅದು ತು೦ಬ ಸುಳಭ*
அது மிகவும் ஸுலபம்

jus do as i said or as sridatta said, and paste it here!!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2007)

ऐसे


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

ऐसे नही ... ऐसे


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2007)

On Linux there's also SCIM, dunno about windows though.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 3, 2007)

I use Microsoft Phonetic Input Tool RC1. And I love it


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't even need Microsoft Word for this. 

It does not work on the Digit forum for me, however. It replaces the hindi characters with question mark symbols. 

Works everywhere else on a system wide basis though.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2007)

I just need to open Character Map and type the word there. I think that can be done in Windows too. No need of any word processor. aryayush see if the fonts at any of the sites listed on uni.medhas.org render properly?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2007)

I can see others' hindi posts. I cannot post them myself though.

They appear properly in the 'Quick Reply' box but then turn into question marks when they are posted on the forum. I use 'Devanagiri' from the list of 'South Asia Scripts' in the 'Character Palette'.

It also works on other forums.
__________
Why'd you disable reputation, by the way?


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 3, 2007)

thats a familiar problem... 
well... did you try changing the default system font?? ..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2007)

What should I change it to?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

थैनकस (Thanks written using your trick) for the reply..!


----------

